

The new car-sharing scheme that could put Paris streets ahead. - npsi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/oct/02/le-bluecar-car-share-scheme-paris?newsfeed=true

======
nodata
I hope the cars aren't silent, blind people won't know they are there.

